# تامل فى حيات النمله



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2006)

*تامل فى حيات النمله*

*سأل سليمان الحكيم نمله وقال لها : 
"كم تأكلين في السنة؟" اجابت النملة : "ثلاث حبات". 
وضع سليمان الحكيم النملة في علبة 
ووضع معها ثلاث حبات وعند مرور العام تفقدها 
فوجدها أكلت حبة ونصف . فقال لها : 
"كيف ذلك ألم تقولي لي أنك تأكلين ثلاث حبات في العام؟" 
قالت النملة عندما كنت حرة طليقة لم يكن لدي مشكلة 
في ايجاد الطعام اما بعدما وضعتني في هذا السجن 
فقد خفت أن تنساني فوفرت من طعامي للعام القادم !!" 
العبرة من هذه الحكاية انه يجب علينا ان نحسب للمستقبل . 
*


----------



## blackguitar (25 يناير 2006)

*قال رب المجد "انظروا الى طيور السماء.انها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع الى مخازن.وابوكم السماوي يقوتها.ألستم انتم بالحري افضل منها."(متى 6:26)
كيف للحيوانات والطيور والحشرات أن تكون لها هذه الحكمه أكثر من بنى البشر؟؟

أن هذه المخلوقات لا تهتم لما فى الغد لانها تثق تمام الثقه أن غدا ليس لها بل لخالقها وتضع فى يديه غدا بكل ما فيه وبينما نحن البشر الذين لدينا الايمان والخلاص لا نثق برب الغد ونريد أن نرتبه بطريقتنا الخاصه 
قال الرسول يعقوب "انتم الذين لا تعرفون امر الغد.لانه ما هي حياتكم.انها بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل." (يعقوب 4:14 )

فمن من يضمن ماذا سيحدث غداً.... سيرى من ... سيتكلم مع من ....ماذا سيحدث من أخبار؟؟؟
هل تضمن حياتك غدا 
ليتنا ننتبه أولاً إلى خلاصنا فى يومنا هذا بدلا من الانتباه الى غدا ...فربما هذا اليوم هو الساعه الحاديه عشر فى حياتنا ... فننتقل دون أن نعد له بسبب إعدادنا لغدا




موضوع رائع يا ميرنا وكان فيه كلام عاوز أقوله وميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يناير 2006)

*تامل جميل يا ميرنا 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: تامل فى حيات النمله*



ميرنا قال:


> *سأل سليمان الحكيم نمله وقال لها :
> "كم تأكلين في السنة؟" اجابت النملة : "ثلاث حبات".
> وضع سليمان الحكيم النملة في علبة
> ووضع معها ثلاث حبات وعند مرور العام تفقدها
> ...



*رائعه جدااااااااا  الرب معاكى​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: تامل فى حيات النمله*

غاوين مواضيع قديمة ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: تامل فى حيات النمله*

الموضوع ده من 2006
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع يا ميرنا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## meraa (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: تامل فى حيات النمله*

حكمة رائعة ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: تامل فى حيات النمله*

مرسي يامرنا على الحكمة الحلوة 

ودمتي في حماية ربنا يسوع المسيح 
تقبلي مروري​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: تامل فى حيات النمله*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> مرسي يامرنا على الحكمة الحلوة​
> 
> ودمتي في حماية ربنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> تقبلي مروري​


 توقيعك شدنى اوى ​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: تامل فى حيات النمله*



meraa قال:


> حكمة رائعة ربنا يباركك​


 
يباشا نورت ​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: تامل فى حيات النمله*

*حكمة  رائعة

لكن  فيها بعض  المبالغة

لا  يجوز ان  نفكر في  الايام القادمة



			قال رب المجد "انظروا الى طيور السماء.انها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع الى مخازن.وابوكم السماوي يقوتها.ألستم انتم بالحري افضل منها."(متى 6:26)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



على كلن شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: تامل فى حيات النمله*

*شكرا" اخت ميرنا 
على التأمل الجميل
سلام المسيح*​


----------

